# Magieerfüllter Froststoffballen Rezept?



## Andelian (21. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hab folgendes Problem ...

hab Schneiderskill von 400 und soll laut buffed.de Magieerfüllter Froststoffballen erlernen können. 

Da niergends etwas auf ein "kaufbares" Rezept hindeutet bin ich davon ausgegangen das ich es bei einem der 3 Großmeisterlehrer erlernen kann. Allerdings kann ich es bei keinem der 3 erlernen 

Kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal in voraus


----------



## Abrid (21. Januar 2009)

guckst du in daralan beim schneiderlehrer
der lernt dir den magieerfüllten froststoffballen gerne


----------



## Andelian (21. Januar 2009)

Abrid schrieb:


> guckst du in daralan beim schneiderlehrer
> der lernt dir den magieerfüllten froststoffballen gerne



darum hab ich ja auch geschrieben das mir KEINER der 3 das Rezept lernen will (also auch der in Dalaran)

also die 3 meine ich:

Benjamin Clegg: Valgarde / Heulender Fjord (58,62)
Darin Gutnaht: Valianzfeste / Boreanische Tundra (57,72)
Karl Wert: Dalaran (36,33)


----------



## Shaniya (21. Januar 2009)

Der Schneiderlehrer in Dalaran müßte dir das beibringen, weiß aber nicht ab welchen skill. Am besten nochmal schauen, entweder kannst du ihn noch nicht lernen oder hast ihn schon.


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2009)

Ich meine der Froststoffballen kam so um 410 rum, kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## Ramek (29. Januar 2009)

Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann hab ich den magiererfüllten Froststoffballen gar net lernen müssen.
Der war auf einmal da zum herstellen.


----------



## Roperi69 (6. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich meine der Froststoffballen kam so um 410 rum, kann mich aber auch irren.



Genau so ist es. Habe gestern erst auf 420 geskillt, der magierfüllte Ballen kommt mit 410 ins Angebot der Lehrer.


----------



## ANubiZzz (6. Februar 2009)

*Benötigt Fertigkeit: * 	Schneiderei (400)
*Quelle: * Lehrer


----------

